# Just Installed U32 and need some help with lighting procedure



## billd333 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, back in April I found this forum and mentioned my fireplace flu was damgaed and I was thinking of getting an insert rather than repair the chimney. Someone was nice enough to suggest I call my insurance company and it worked out great as I was able to cover the cost for a new U32 gas insert with a claim on my insurance. Now, I had a plumber pull a permit and run a gas line to the insert, the insert, venting pipes and cap are installed and I'm ready to try to light it for the first itme. Is it straight forward as described in the manual? I was told by the inspector that I would have to bleed/prime the gas line before lighting. Any comments or help would be appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 26, 2011)

If you don't bleed the gas line, it could take 10 - 15 minutes to get the gas thru to the pilot.
It'll get there eventually, but your thumb or finger will be sore from holding the knob in.
I don't know what your plumber ran, so I don't know how to tell you to bleed your system
A pic would help in that respect.
Otherwise, take the glass of the unit so you can stick your head in the firebox.
Turn the OFF-PILOT-ON knob to the PILOT position - indicated by a white line on the Regency
units which use a SIT Valve. This will be the ONLY position where you can actually depress the 
knob an appreciable amount. Push the knob in & hold it. Stick your head in & see if you can 
hear the gas hissing. If you can't, you either missed the PILOT position, or the gas shut-off 
is in the OFF position (perpendicular to the gas line). If you DO hear the gas keep your head 
in there until you can smell gas. PULL YOUR HEAD OUT, keep the PILOT knob fully depressed 
& depress the Piezo igniter a couple of times. Make sure you can see the spark jumping from 
the igniter tip to the pilot hood. Keep at it until the pilot lights. Once the pilot DOES light, you 
will have to continue holding the PILOT knob for about 20 - 30 seconds to heat up the thermocouple.
Release the PILOT knob. If the pilot holds steady, replace the glass & FASTEN IT SECURELY.
Turn the knob to the ON position.
Wait another 20 - 30 seconds for the thermopile to heat up & turn the unit on with the switch on the 
surround or with your remote (or thermostat). 
You are now good to go! 
HTH...
You are now good to go


----------



## billd333 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Bob. When I get home tonight I'll give it a try, take a few pictures and post back how it turned out.

regards,
Bill


----------



## billd333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just following up with a couple of pictures. I think the first one needs to be turned 90 degs to the right.
I did not try bleeding or lighting it yet. Plan to do tonight. 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## billd333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, it's actually the second pic that needs to be turned.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2011)

The gas shut-off in the second pic is definitely turned to "OFF."
The easiest place to bleed the line is at the end of the yellow
coated flex pipe. Turn the shut-off in line with the gas flow 
& with two adjustable or box wrenches, break the connection.
Once you smell the gas, tighten the connection back together 
& proceed with the steps I laid out in the previous post...


----------



## billd333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Excellant Bob, thanks for the info.


----------



## billd333 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Bob, the unit lit up no problem. Thanks for all your help.
One final question regarding carbon minoxide. We have a couple of detectors in the house already because we have gas heat and hotwater.
I'm thinking of putting one closer to the fireplace. Not sure if it's necessary or not just asking an opinion.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2011)

Too many can't hurt. Code (at least in NY) says
at LEAST one on each floor of living space.
Mine are located in my basement living room - where my gas insert is.
A second one is in the hall above out Master Bedroom door on the first floor
& the third is in the hall outside of my daughters' rooms on the second floor...
They are all hard-wired together - as are my smoke alarms - so that is one 
goes off, they all will...


----------



## billd333 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Bob. I agree and will be picking up another one.


----------

